#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Bali 9's Masters - Aussie Rules Tournament

## kingwilly

Last weekend 10 teams from Asia, Middle East and Australia met in Bali to battle out for the title of the Bali 9's Master Aussie Rules title. 

9's is a shortened version of the real game, a slightly smaller field, 9 players at one time, over 35 only. 10 minutes a half, 21 games for the day. It was held in Bali at the Chunggdu Club Resort.

Jakarta Bintangs were there, of course. 

These girls were cheerleaders for the Borneo Bears....



woops, a litte bit windy here... nice ass but.



smile please.



and again hunnys....



one could possibly argue they had too much make up on, but do you really need to be that pedantic?

----------


## kingwilly

oh yes, how did the tangs go, i hear you ask...

well, twas a new look ANZ Jakarta Bintangs that travelled to Bali for the annual Bali Masters 9' over the weekend.  Key performance indicators include:
Ten (10) teams participating including Borneo, Timor Leste, Singapore, Dubai, Geckos, four teams from OzNew Bintangs internationals featured Dan (lumberjack) Raymond, Ed (Sidewinder) Windle, Toasted Senger and Lethal Leon.Old favourites Wally and Sledge adding pace to the new look BintangsDebut coaching performance by BandyANZ Platinum performance by John Eddy in umpiring six games before his bionic hip gave outSeven goals by coach in waiting (MJ) all on one legSterling Silver performance by Brian Cellars in the pivotSidewinder Windle kicking a couple of goals on debut, two on field and two off fieldSledge kicking his first international goalButcher and Big Noodle in supreme commandItalian Job ditches Amanda Vanstone for some action closer to homeToasted Senger didn't take a hanger but looked at home and well relaxed in his first visit to BaliSick Mick still failing to shake his 'sick mick' tag, now claiming to be a hard core surferBig Noodle wins a Bali Geckos surfboard valued at $600Won the first game comfortably against Dubai DingoesWent down in second game despite being thereabouts at half time against semi finalists Castlemaine Footy Club from VictoriaWent down in third game after being in front at half time against Darwin Waratahs, who then went on to win the tournament.Dan Raymond wanting to take on the Waratahs champion full forward and takes him to the cleaners, that's leadership material sonLost in the last kick of the day against Darwin Dingoes, would have ended up 2 - 2.Lethal Leon trying to be sensible to entice Big Noodle home at a sensible hour - gross act of stupidityBandy was cleaned up in the off-field scoring department going down to the Sidewinder 2 -0Bungy jumping by Bandy, Chris (Bandy's mate) and Noodle, love that high shit yeah BandyAll tourists fined Rp50,000 to go towards a keg at Aphros in the next couple of weeks

----------


## kingwilly

preparing for a game.



during a game.



after a game



or two.



after the days footy games

----------


## jizzybloke

> oh yes, how did the tangs go, i hear you ask...


No we didn't, more pics of women please!

----------


## kingwilly

> Quote: Originally Posted by kingwilly oh yes, how did the tangs go, i hear you ask... No we didn't, more pics of women please!


 :Doh: 

it was a rhetorical question.... this is a serious sports thread you know, I'll be setting the moderators on you soon! 

besides, out of 10 teams, Borneo was the only team to bring a cheer squad, they WILL be invited back again next year! 

besides with MrsKW there, I was risking life and limb just to get those 4 photos....

----------


## bkkmadness

This thread went downhill from the second post.  Liking those Indo girls though.  You'd have to ask her to leave them socks on.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

did you miss this bit?




> besides with MrsKW there, I was risking life and limb just to get those 4 photos....







> Liking those Indo girls though. You'd have to ask her to leave them socks on.


love that sock fashion, muslim ideals are not all bad!  :Wink:

----------


## bkkmadness

I only come on here because I thought it was about 9 ball.  But it looks like one of them gay sports that Marmite is into.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

Gotta be some skank hoes to come cheer for "aussie rules" so-called "football."

----------


## kingwilly

> I only come on here because I thought it was about 9 ball.


 ::doglol:: 

I _could_ possibly organise a 9 ball thread for the pool comp starting again soon....

besides did you not notice that i deliberately resized the pics (in order of importance) ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why has this dickhead got a caterpillar on his chin?

----------


## ronrat

My little brother plays for the Borneo Bears. Didn.t tell me about the cheer leaders I might have gone.

----------


## kingwilly

> My little brother plays for the Borneo Bears. Didn.t tell me about the cheer leaders I might have gone.


hehe, cheeky git. I guess he didnt wanna share them.

BTW - the Bali 9's is on again, 3 weekends away from now.

Nov 1st and 2nd.

----------


## ronrat

No good to me. I will be in Jakarta 21 Nov to 26 Nov. Never been but have been to Balipapan. Never saw any of those honeys though. Mind you I was spoiled for choice anyway.

----------


## ronrat

> No good to me. I will be in Jakarta 21 Nov to 26 Nov. Never been but have been to Balipapan. Never saw any of those honeys though. Mind you I was spoiled for choice anyway.


The organiser of the Bears tells me they will have 6 bearettes for the next tournament

----------


## kingwilly

> The organiser of the Bears tells me they will have 6 bearettes for the next tournament


 :Sad:  

i'm in bangkok playing cricket that same weekend.....

----------

